# Stress tics



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone else have stress tics. I was diagnosed with tourettes in the third grade and still left with these tics that stress me out.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i haven't had anything diagnosed, but a couple of months before DP and even still today i have had a problem with my eyes twitching. for me i'm sure it's stress related.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the same thing man


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i have nervous hands


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I heard Taurine was very beneficial for tics


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Well, Tics may be caused by extreme stress, some medications including Ritalin, Dexedrine. Clondine may be used as the first line of therapy by some. The advantage is that it is available in a patch form that may be replaced once per week, not requiring a daily ingestion of tablets.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

mrksem454 said:


> Well, Tics may be caused by extreme stress, some medications including Ritalin, Dexedrine. Clondine may be used as the first line of therapy by some. The advantage is that it is available in a patch form that may be replaced once per week, not requiring a daily ingestion of tablets.


I was diagnosed with tourettes when i was 7 or 8. But i have come to the conclusion that they are just stress related for me. But the tics really cause a lot of anxiety and stress.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

When person suffered by the hyper tension with highly level then it may possible that person suffered by the tits. As solution of it immediately concern the psychiatrist to come out from it. Psychiatrist also suggest the better exercise for better result.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

The Substance Rotate 
Anyway, golf insiders have speculated exactly why Austin was able to be able to hit the ball with golf clubs thus darn far. The fact will be he used several basic swing secrets anyone can learn. Swing Secret: The Substance Rotate. Harnesses your skin's natural durability from a basic 8″ shift in your heart regarding gravity ishiner.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's funny because I was diagnosed with mild Tourettes in third grade too. I remember I had a few tics, the most noticeable was exhaling hard and quick and tightening my stomach muscles. It sounded like I had be scared suddently or something, and that got the doctors attention and blah blah blah.

Tics are definitely stress related, and they evolve as time progresses. I've had several throughout the years, mostly related to breathing or symmetry of my body. Nothing is externalized really, when it comes to my Tourettes at least. I heard that ppl with tourettes are likely to have a comorbid disorder, like OCD and I can see that. I think we all experience mannerisms that are like these disorders though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I like your post about stress tips, it is very helpful and interesting for every one. Here i am sharing some of my thoughts about it.

* One of the most prominent reasons for emotional exhaustion is stress.
* Exercise Regularly. Start engaging in regular physical exercise 3-5X/week for 30 minutes, like jogging, walking, swimming, biking, dancing, aerobics, etc.
* Stress is certainly a part of our modern lives and here to stay.
* The great problem with all of the stress in our modern life is that it is often handled very poorly


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

When a person has had high-level hyper tension may be possible that no one suffered for the breasts. As a solution to the immediate concern of psychiatrists out there. The psychiatrist also suggest a better year for best results.


----------

